# 250Rs + 2003 Ford Expedition?



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All -- I am looking seriously at the Outback 250rs as our next trailer (we currently have a 2010 Coleman Niagara high wall tent trailer). I am trying to figure out if I can tow it with our current 2003 Ford Expedition, 5.4L Eddie Bauer Edition. We won't have the Ford for too many years but are not in a position to buy the new TV with the new trailer. Here is what Ford says about towing:

Max tow capacity: 8,900 pounds weight distributing capacity, 6,000 pounds weight carrying capacity utilizing built-in Class IV receiver hitch* 
Maximum hitch weight: 880 pounds (800 pounds for 4x4) 
Class IV applications for trailers to 8,900 pounds require aftermarket weight distributing equipment.

I have read a ton of responses and all the math and calculations are making my head spin. Can anyone help me figure this out? We won't need to load down the TV with stuff other than two adults and two kids and gas. I know it would be ideal to have more power in the TV and plan to take care of that when we trade in the Ford but for now, can we make it work within the limits of the car?

Thanks for your help!

Jim


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

What gears does it have in the rear end. How far will your trips be? Where will you be towing. I towed my 25rss with my 03 f-150 it had 3.55 gears and it was sluggish. It towed it but it lacked in power. I would have been better off with a 3.73 gears at least. Does the expedition have air ride?


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like you'd be ok, although just barely. I can tell you, as the other poster did, that you'll find acceleration to be slow, and won't get great gas mileage, but you won't hurt the TV with the trailer. I'd definitely get a WD hitch, and keep it around 60-65. I tow a 298re with a '05 F-150. The F-150 is outfitted with the tow package, extended gas tank, and 5.4l engine. It is rated at 9300 lbs towing capacity, and pulls the Outback pretty well, even through the mountains of Montana.

Mike


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy, and welcome!

While the motor will pull it, you'll likely want to "upgrade" after you pull it a few times. I have roughly the same trailer as the newer 250RS and used to tow with a Yukon XL (see sig for specifics). The 5.3 pulled it on the flats just fine, but then I realize that East Texas had hills...and we had to climb a few of them. I had to drop down to 2nd to climb a few and then engine was working pretty hard to keep us above 45mph. Max (comfortable)towing speed was 60mph, but I think I could do 65 if I really pushed it. I think our setup was marginally safe. Believe the longer wheel base helped out with stability. The end of the story is that I wasn't comfortable with the setup and opted to get a more capable tow vehicle. The 2500 Silverado does nicely.

I'm not sure, but I seem to recall the Expedition having a similar length wheel base to the Suburban/Yukon XL. If you can handle the "got up and went" towing power, I believe you may be able to make it. You'll want to add an aftermarket transmission cooler. Also, save yourself some trouble and opt for a good weight distributing hitch with sway control built in. Don't settle for what the dealer has in stock. It'll save you from buying another one later.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We tow an 03 26RS with a Yukon XL, previous owner towed it with an 02 Expedition - you can look up tow ratings and weights. We've been all over the Eastern Seaboard these past two years of ownership with our family of 5 (2 adults, a teen, an almost teen and a 10 yr old) and 2 doxies. We are careful with packing and weighing. We had an 03 Coleman Niagara low wall pop up with front storage compartment and towing the outback is a breeze compared to towing it.

Look at your tow capacity of your expy, subtract 20% and shoot for that with a fully loaded camper.

Be smart, check everything out, and drive slowly and safely; most of all, have fun!

We love our Outback, it's so much of an improvement on our pop up and simply perfect for our family - hope you have the same experience!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

We towed a hybrid roughly 24 footer with my '97 Expedition 5.4L, 3.73 rear axle for many years. Twice from Minnesota to the east coast (Maine once, North Carolina once). The trailer was around 4700 loaded. My feeling is that you'll be utilizing the full capacity of the Expedition, but it will handle it. You'll probably feel underpowered in some cases....but who doesn't when their towing... no matter how large the trailer ;-)

If you have the towing package, you probably already have the 3.73 rear axle, tranny cooler, heavy duty battery. You'll want to understand how the Load Leveling suspension works with the WD hitch (if you have the LLS).

Like "Crazy" said.. subtract 20% and if you're still under weight.. you're probably ok. And I, too, think it will tow better than a popup... for sure.

The funny thing is... your '03 Expedition probably has more payload capacity than some of the crew cab 1/2 ton pickups out there ...even recent model years.

I think you're on the right track... understand your setup... and drive safely... you'll be good.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

A short wheelbase will probably be your biggest enemy with this setup. The 250RS is now 27 1/2 feet long - about two feet longer than the older 25RSS. Invest in good sway control and you should be ok. When we first started doing the trailer thing, I was pulling a 22 footer without sway control with my wife's short wheelbase Toyota Sequoia. After a few near-chonie staining white-knuckle experiences, I invested in the equipment I should have hade from the get-go.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All -- I can't thank you enough for your quick replies. And very informed to boot. Here is some more G2 on the 2003 Expedition:
Axle Capacity - Front (lbs): 3350
Axle Capacity - Rear (lbs): 4128
Axle Ratio 1) - Front: 3.73
Axle Ratio 1) - Rear: 3.73
Wt Distributing Hitch - Max Trailer Wt. (lbs): 8650
Wt Distributing Hitch - Max Tongue Wt. (lbs): 865

The 250rs is listed as just under 6000lbs shipping weight with about 1500lbs carrying capacity. If I am doing my math correctly, it appears with a good weight distrib. hitch and a careful eye on packing, I should be safe. I understand that the hills will be slower going but am willing to accept that until we upgrade the TV.

Finally, I would welcome your input on brands/types of WD hitches and other add-ons that you think might help the TV and tighten it up in the back.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

jdenike said:


> Finally, I would welcome your input on brands/types of WD hitches and other add-ons that you think might help the TV and tighten it up in the back.


Personally, my experience has been with the Equal-I-Zer brand WD hitch with integrated sway control. Simple, strong, and has worked great on my older hybrid. I bought the same hitch (just bigger) for my 33 foot Sydney Outback too.

Don't forget, your towing experience can also be helped by a great brake controller for your expedition. Prodigy is often recommended.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

X2 on the Equal-i-zer and Prodigy P3 brake controller. The Reese Dual Cam is also a good hitch.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have read good things about Reese dual cam set up.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Already have the brake controller and sway for the current set up and will upgrade the sway and hitch when we move to the larger trailer set up. Thanks for all your advice.

Any opinions on adding a suspension kit like the Air Lift? Would it be worth the investment? Or even work?


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I tow a 2010 250RS with a Nissan Armada, which for the most part is comparable to your Expedition - especially wheelbase wise. I have no issues - it certainly will work the engine on a hill, but it is manageble if you just use your gears and stay slow and steady. Most def either the Reese Dual Cam or the Equalizer. My hitch came with the trailer (with friction sway), and it took me no time to realize it needed to be upgraded for sway control. My dealer had a the dual cam components in stock from a trailer that was traded in, and they have been great. I was very much going with the equalizer, but honestly I think the dual cam is spectacular now that I have it.

The other thing - no matter who installs your hitch (if not you), it won't be right. The folks here on this site were wonderful in telling me what needed to be changed - and I was able to tell my camper place just what I wanted done. Once it's dialed in, it's rock solid. I tow 60-65 - and I barely feel tractor trailers going by.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That's almost the exact setup we used to have and the Expedition did a decent job. We took one trip from So Cal to Montana and had no truck issues. Had a couple of trailer tire problems but the Expedition did fine. Ours was a 4x4 with load leveling air suspension and a 3.73 axle ratio. It looks like you've got the 3.73 so you've probably got the tow package which includes a pretty good transmission cooler. You might consider running synthetic transmission fluid as it will tolerate higher temps better. We never had any transmission problems with the stock setup and that included some pretty steep hills and temps as high as 108 when towing. As the others have said get a good hitch and brake controller. As long as you don't go crazy loading the truck and trailer you should be good on the weights as well. I would give it try before you add any suspension upgrades, it may be just fine the way it is.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Our 2010 Expedition (no load leveling) tows our 230RS with no issues. We love it. FYI we LIVE in the mountains. We have the 1000# Equalizer bars.


----------



## cifyacan (Jan 1, 2012)

chuck&gail said:


> Our 2010 Expedition (no load leveling) tows our 230RS with no issues. We love it. FYI we LIVE in the mountains. We have the 1000# Equalizer bars.


We have the exact same tow vehicle and model year and we have a 2012 230RS with the same size bars and the expedition is all over the road. It doesn't matter if we have a four wheeler in it or not, we can't go over 40 mph. Wondering if it could the the Scorpion Tires. Any help would be greatly apprectiated. We do have an F250 to pull it but wanted to be able to pull it with either vehicle. Thank you.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't compare 2010 Expy's with your 2003. They have vastly differently powertrains. Your '03 will have the 260hp 2V 5.4 and the 4R70W 4spd transmission. The 2010 has the 310hp 3V 5.4 and 6R80 6 speed which is the key that makes a substantial difference in the drivers' perceived tow capability of the vehicle. Your combo is like my old one - '02 F150 with our Outback 23RS except that you have the somewhat larger trailer. Given the Prodigy and a good WD hitch like the Reese SC, Dual Cam or Equalizer (what we have), your experience will be like Duanesz and others have indicated. You will at times feel like your TV is completely maxed out and possibly you are asking more than it can deliver (mountains). Most of the time on the flats or in the smaller hills with no substantial wind, it will tow just fine. Just be prepared to have the powertrain feel sluggish at times. That is how I got my SuperDuty - wind + '02 F150. We were doing 55mph into a headwind with the engine howling at 4k+ rpm and semi's passing us regularly when she lowered her sunglasses and said "wake me when the engine explodes, I'm going to sleep".

Bam. SuperDuty.

-CC


----------

